# What model and age is my Bianchi please?



## psyklist (Jun 2, 2010)

I bought this Bianchi about 15 months ago - the previous owner had just resprayed it celeste. The first photo shows the bike in its original state and the next one is as it is now - I rebuilt it with Chorus and Shamals. I gather it originally had a Shimano groupset. There are no Bs on the lugs and the frame is stamped 648(possibly)6.

I don't know what model or age it is and wonder if anyone can help - I wondered if it is a Campione d'Italia from the late eighties, but this is a guess - many thanks.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Top one looks like my wife's 1988 Brava...


----------

